# Tornado Damaged States (Please check in)



## elevan (Mar 2, 2012)

My thoughts go out to all the families affected by the tornadoes that ripped through the MidWest in the past couple of days.

If your area was affected please post as soon as you're able so we know that you're ok.


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 2, 2012)

To everyone.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 2, 2012)

I was just reading about the storms and a couple towns in IN being totally destroyed. First thing I thought about was my BYH friends!  I hope everyone wethered the storms well. I will definately be waiting for everyone to check in.


----------



## ChristyMarie82 (Mar 2, 2012)

I certainly hope everyone is OK.  We had a scare here, a tornado warning, but nothing really happened way up in Dayton, Ohio. We got ready to go to the basement, but didn't have to go.  I have friends near Cincinnati and in Northern Ky...and a few of the little towns I grew up around are just...gone.  One of my friend's friends lost EVERYTHING...whole house blown away.  I'm still waiting to here if a friend in a town that was leveled is OK.  

((hugs)) to everyone who was in it/around it/lost anything or anyone.


----------



## currycomb (Mar 3, 2012)

we are pretty close to the illinois towns of harrisburg and ridgeway(in fact was in ridgeway last sat, before the storms). we had no damage. yesterday we followed another round on radar, again the BIG GUY was watching over us. sadly not so much for some towns east of here. our thoughts and prayers go out to them


----------



## daisychick (Mar 3, 2012)

I was also wondering how many of our BYH friends were affected by the storms.  I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I've been praying too.....


----------



## craftymama86 (Mar 5, 2012)

Our family is doing well. That last set of tornadoes though a few weeks ago got REALLY close, it was scary. A couple roads nearby don't even look the same, strange to drive through....


----------

